

British teenagers have lower IQs than their counterparts did 30 years ago  - absconditus
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/education/educationnews/4548943/British-teenagers-have-lower-IQs-than-their-counterparts-did-30-years-ago.html

======
hugh3
Can anyone find the original article? The Telegraph doesn't even tell you
which journal it's in, let alone give you a reference.

I'm curious as to whether they attempted the potentially-career-ending
analysis of seeing what happens when the data is broken down by race.

